# 9-11 anniversary



## silas (Sep 3, 2011)

I am new to this forum so forgive me if this question has been asked before. My brother is a firefighter and visited NY city right after 9-11. There was evidence of thermite or thermate melted steel.  Why haven't we heard anymore about the bombs that brought the twin towers down as well as building 7 that was not hit by an airplane? If you look at footage of the Oklahoma City bombing, the building didn't fall down, just partly blown apart. The twin towers fell like a planned demolition.  Looking for answers.


----------



## Meister (Sep 3, 2011)

silas said:


> I am new to this forum so forgive me if this question has been asked before. My brother is a firefighter and visited NY city right after 9-11. There was evidence of thermite or thermate melted steel.  *Why haven't we heard anymore about the bombs that brought the twin towers down as well as building 7 that was not hit by an airplane?* If you look at footage of the Oklahoma City bombing, the building didn't fall down, just partly blown apart. The twin towers fell like a planned demolition.  Looking for answers.



Because it's no more than a conspiracy theory.  A lot has been debunked from your POV.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 3, 2011)

silas said:


> I am new to this forum so forgive me if this question has been asked before. My brother is a firefighter and visited NY city right after 9-11. There was evidence of thermite or thermate melted steel.  Why haven't we heard anymore about the bombs that brought the twin towers down as well as building 7 that was not hit by an airplane? If you look at footage of the Oklahoma City bombing, the building didn't fall down, just partly blown apart. The twin towers fell like a planned demolition.  Looking for answers.



well then  you should read the book DEBUNKING THE 9/11 DEBUNKING AN ANSWER TO POPULAR MECHANICS AND OTHER DEFENDERS OF THE OFFICAL CONSPIRACY THEORY.It shreds pieces the official version despite what the loyal Bush dupes come on here and tell you.Nobody has ever been able to debunk it.and if you listen to the corporate controlled media,of course your not going to hear anymore news about the bombbs that brought down the towers,however if you listen to alternative news sources of many i can list for you if you like,you will see that it still gets talked about all the time today.


----------



## Jos (Sep 3, 2011)

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Debunking-11-Mechanics-Defenders-Conspiracy/dp/156656686X]Amazon.com: Debunking 9/11 Debunking: An Answer to Popular Mechanics and Other Defenders of the Official Conspiracy Theory (9781566566865): David Ray Griffin: Books[/ame]


----------



## toxicmedia (Sep 3, 2011)

Bigfoot doesn't exist.

Ozwald acted alone because he thought the Cubans would like him more.

The world will not end in 2012.

15 Saudi Al Queda terrorists were the cause of 911

Obama was born in the US

Our planet is most likely not being visited by UFO's.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 3, 2011)

silas said:


> I am new to this forum so forgive me if this question has been asked before. My brother is a firefighter and visited NY city right after 9-11. There was evidence of thermite or thermate melted steel.  Why haven't we heard anymore about the bombs that brought the twin towers down as well as building 7 that was not hit by an airplane? If you look at footage of the Oklahoma City bombing, the building didn't fall down, just partly blown apart. The twin towers fell like a planned demolition.  Looking for answers.



Has a building ever been demolished by thermite?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 3, 2011)

Another one to set straight or just a new sock?


There was no evidence of a controlled demolition at the WTC. If you have any please present it to the authorities immediately.  Or post it here, we'll be glad to tell you if it really is the real thing or not.... Probably not...........


----------



## Liability (Sep 3, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> silas said:
> 
> 
> > I am new to this forum so forgive me if this question has been asked before. My brother is a firefighter and visited NY city right after 9-11. There was evidence of thermite or thermate melted steel.  Why haven't we heard anymore about the bombs that brought the twin towers down as well as building 7 that was not hit by an airplane? If you look at footage of the Oklahoma City bombing, the building didn't fall down, just partly blown apart. The twin towers fell like a planned demolition.  Looking for answers.
> ...



Of course.

They eat the wood and, in old wooden structures, that can destroy the structural integrity to the point where the old house simply collapses.

Eh?

Oh.

THERMite.

My mistake.


----------



## Rozman (Sep 3, 2011)

To pull off the greatest conspiracy of all time is astronomical.To take down not one but two of the worlds 
tallest skyscrapers and another building is mind numbing.But these people watch a few X files episodes and they start throwing around buzzwords like Thermite and black ops and such is ludicrous. 

I just wish they show a little common sense and stay away from here on September 11th and let it be for this one day.


----------



## eots (Sep 3, 2011)

Rozman said:


> To pull off the greatest conspiracy of all time is astronomical.To take down not one but two of the worlds
> tallest skyscrapers and another building is mind numbing.But these people watch a few X files episodes and they start throwing around buzzwords like Thermite and black ops and such is ludicrous.
> 
> I just wish they show a little common sense and stay away from here on September 11th and *let it be for this one day.*



no way...not for one day


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 3, 2011)

They will be prevented from getting too close to the area on 9-11-11. Even the first responders who survived that day won't be able to be there. But you can bet some assholes will make their presence known somehow.....


----------



## techieny (Sep 3, 2011)

Liability said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > silas said:
> ...


----------



## ColonialMarine (Sep 3, 2011)

To all the 9-11 truthers: go to Hell

My Aunt. South Tower.






I signed my contract the next day to re-up. Then I went home, took a shower and curled up and cried. My family is the most important thing to me next to my country.


----------



## eots (Sep 3, 2011)

ColonialMarine said:


> To all the 9-11 truthers: go to Hell
> 
> My Aunt. South Tower.
> 
> ...



sorry for your loss but 9/11 was a false flag operation


----------



## Mr.Nick (Sep 3, 2011)

silas said:


> I am new to this forum so forgive me if this question has been asked before. My brother is a firefighter and visited NY city right after 9-11. There was evidence of thermite or thermate melted steel.  Why haven't we heard anymore about the bombs that brought the twin towers down as well as building 7 that was not hit by an airplane? If you look at footage of the Oklahoma City bombing, the building didn't fall down, just partly blown apart. The twin towers fell like a planned demolition.  Looking for answers.



Another truther?

Your brother was nothing you fucking putz.... he was never a firefighter...I bet you don't even have a brother.....


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 3, 2011)

ColonialMarine said:


> To all the 9-11 truthers: go to Hell
> 
> My Aunt. South Tower.
> 
> ...


We're so grateful to you for your service, Colonial Marine. The world is a better place for the inspiration of your Aunt on you. She is still with us in your huge heart. Thanks for sharing her here.


----------



## eots (Sep 4, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8rO9uLmUhA&feature=feedu]9/11 10th Anniversary Remember Building 7. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ColonialMarine (Sep 4, 2011)

eots said:


> 9/11 10th Anniversary Remember Building 7. - YouTube



You can take your conspiracy theories and shove them up your ass. Truthers don't realise how hurtful their bullshit is to those that lost friends or family on 9-11. To them it's just another "conspiracy". To others it was the defining moment in their lives and nothing would ever be the same again. And I won't even begin to go into the friends I've lost in Afghanistan.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 4, 2011)

eots said:


> 9/11 10th Anniversary Remember Building 7. - YouTube



AH yes,  another edited video that cuts out the first 8 seconds or so of the collapse.... 

Do play again sometime.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 4, 2011)

silas said:


> I am new to this forum so forgive me if this question has been asked before. My brother is a firefighter and visited NY city right after 9-11. There was evidence of thermite or thermate melted steel.


Okay....what is this evidence?




silas said:


> Why haven't we heard anymore about the bombs that brought the twin towers down as well as building 7 that was not hit by an airplane?


Well, you (or your brother) is a dumbass motherfucker then because themite no-go boom.  If you have bombs, you don't have thermite.  Thermite cuts; bombs go boom.  I dumbed it down for you sufficiently, I hope.  



silas said:


> If you look at footage of the Oklahoma City bombing, the building didn't fall down, just partly blown apart.


Yeah...that was a bomb dumbass.



silas said:


> The twin towers fell like a planned demolition.  Looking for answers.



No they didn't.  They fell in a chaotic path that sent people running in all directions.  That doesn't happen in a controlled demolition.  The only way it resembled a controlled demolition is that in both cases it fell to the ground.  

Thats it.

Welcome.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 4, 2011)

toxicmedia said:


> Bigfoot doesn't exist.
> 
> Ozwald acted alone because he thought the Cubans would like him more.
> 
> ...



Damn, I really wanted a ride on that space ship!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 4, 2011)

I think we scared the OP off..............


----------



## Liability (Sep 4, 2011)

eots said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > To pull off the greatest conspiracy of all time is astronomical.To take down not one but two of the worlds
> ...



Id-eots insists on his right to be a fucking scumbag idiot EVERY day, and especially when his idiocy will be most offensive.

All troofers are fucking moron lowlife vermin shit.


----------



## editec (Sep 4, 2011)

Yeah  sure... 
we'll get right on that.​


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2011)

I fail to see why we should defile the tenth anniversary of Sept 11 by entertaining the bizare fantasies of truthers

That is not the way we should honor our dead


----------



## eots (Sep 4, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> I fail to see why we should defile the tenth anniversary of Sept 11 by entertaining the bizare fantasies of truthers
> 
> That is not the way we should honor our dead



why whats wrong with truth ?


----------



## ColonialMarine (Sep 4, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> I fail to see why we should defile the tenth anniversary of Sept 11 by entertaining the bizare fantasies of truthers
> 
> That is not the way we should honor our dead



Agreed.


----------



## eots (Sep 4, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFr9uTmobdU]9/11 2001 Never forget / Seek the truth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Sep 4, 2011)

ColonialMarine said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 10th Anniversary Remember Building 7. - YouTube
> ...



speak for yourself


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

eots said:


> ColonialMarine said:
> 
> 
> > To all the 9-11 truthers: go to Hell
> ...



If my aunt had perished on 9-11, and they didn't even want to investigate it, I would sure as hell would want to know what really happened, like many other family members do, and not kiss the  governments and the OCT lying motherfuckers asses, especially with so much left unanswered.
 People died and they lied about it, and have been caught lying to the American public ever since, about 9-11 and other atrocities, and stupid fucking people continue to believe the BS, and fairy tales, and run off to enlist and fight for lying mother fuckers, who never even were in the military, and can't back up their reasons or justify why your friends went off to die.
Anyone who thinks they have been told the truth about 9-11 by their lying corrupt government is a fucking idiot, has not looked into the reasons WHY so many are not satisfied with the OCT as told by the government, and afraid to look at it in a realistic sense.

Keep sticking your heads up your asses, you bunch of God damned pussies, we'll keep fighting for the truth, and asking the hard questions and demanding accountability for you from the government, with help from real Patriots who love what this country is _supposed to be_, not what a bunch of lying scumbags tell us to advance their agenda, while using our kids as cannon fodder.

Fuck you and your misplaced _Patriotism_, and loyalty.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 4, 2011)

eots said:


> 9/11 2001 Never forget / Seek the truth - YouTube


Speculation by reporters during a crisis is almost always inaccurate. Eots should know (he bitches about them constantly) that reporters will report ANYTHING when they are "playing it by ear". So-called professional talking heads HATE scenarios where they actually have to use their small brains. They are addicted to teleprompters. Eots should know this but he doesn't "practice what he preaches".


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 4, 2011)

ColonialMarine said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I fail to see why we should defile the tenth anniversary of Sept 11 by entertaining the bizare fantasies of truthers
> ...


Thank God for the Marines.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2011)

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I fail to see why we should defile the tenth anniversary of Sept 11 by entertaining the bizare fantasies of truthers
> ...



Whats wrong is you ain't telling it and we shouldn't have to put up with your shit on a day of rememberence


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 4, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ColonialMarine said:
> ...



You are yet to prove that the official investigations done by the FBI, Fema, NIST, and the 911CR are wrong or that they lied. That some organizations didn't tell us everything is quite understandable, but that doesn't mean that they lied.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 4, 2011)

eots said:


> 9/11 2001 Never forget / Seek the truth - YouTube



Your little Yooootuuuubz video keeps repeating the words "secondary explosions". Please explain to us, in detail, why these secondary explosions could not have been caused by any of the following;

Fire Extinguishers
Refrigerator motors
Computer monitors
Elevator motors
Electrical transformers
Long truss floor beams falling
Human bodies hitting awnings and vehicles after falling 110 stories


Thanks in advance


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 4, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 2001 Never forget / Seek the truth - YouTube
> ...



You forgot the Batteries Especially the ones that were in that large  UPS which probably also caused the metal like flow of sparks that they want us to believe was molten Steel.


----------



## ColonialMarine (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm all for free speech, but I wish Admin would put these truthers on a temporary ban for a week or so while the rest of us remember 9-11 and reflect on what we lost. Before 9-11 I had a favorite Aunt and a belief that people were inherently good. After 9-11 I didn't have an Aunt and learned quickly just how evil some people can be.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 4, 2011)

ColonialMarine said:


> I'm all for free speech, but I wish Admin would put these truthers on a temporary ban for a week or so while the rest of us remember 9-11 and reflect on what we lost. Before 9-11 I had a favorite Aunt and a belief that people were inherently good. After 9-11 I didn't have an Aunt and learned quickly just how evil some people can be.



Censorship doesn't solve anything

The best response is to simply ignore them as they try to spin their fairy tales. It deprives them of the attention they crave so much


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 4, 2011)

ColonialMarine said:


> I'm all for free speech, but I wish Admin would put these truthers on a temporary ban for a week or so while the rest of us remember 9-11 and reflect on what we lost. Before 9-11 I had a favorite Aunt and a belief that people were inherently good. After 9-11 I didn't have an Aunt and learned quickly just how evil some people can be.



In front of my house is a 21 ft flag pole, there are 3 flags flying from it presently.

The American Flag, a white flag with the emblems of all 5 branches of our armed forces and the words "We support our troops" and a POW/MIA flag.

On 9-11-11 I will remove the lower 2 flags and fly the American flag at half staff, Sun up to sun down.

But as much as I can't stand their BS, I'll fight for their right to it......


----------



## syrenn (Sep 4, 2011)

ColonialMarine said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I fail to see why we should defile the tenth anniversary of Sept 11 by entertaining the bizare fantasies of truthers
> ...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

ColonialMarine said:


> I'm all for free speech, but I wish Admin would put these truthers on a temporary ban for a week or so while the rest of us remember 9-11 and reflect on what we lost. Before 9-11 I had a favorite Aunt and a belief that people were inherently good. After 9-11 I didn't have an Aunt and learned quickly just how evil some people can be.


You need to be reminded that you are currently in the "Conspiracies section" of the USMB, where there are many people with strong opinions about the BS that was told to them about 9-11. Many people are still not satisfied that 19 extremely "lucky" Arabs were solely responsible for the deaths that day, and they have good reasons.
For a better understanding of those reasons, and the anger we feel about the senseless deaths of innocent people such as your aunt, perhaps you should delve deeper into their reasons and research the facts, instead of saying we all believe space aliens and holograms, and "Bush did it" strawman theories.

There are many things that cause intelligent people from all walks of life to question the OCT as told to them by the US government and its agencies.
If you don't like what we have to say, think, or how we are demanding answers for the senseless deaths, by trying to hold the government, and NIST, as well as other agencies accountable, you should stick to watching the crap that has been and will be all over the MSM, that blindly supports the OCT, even though they have no absolute proof that it really happened the way they say it did, and stay away from the conspiracy section of the USMB forums.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> ColonialMarine said:
> 
> 
> > I'm all for free speech, but I wish Admin would put these truthers on a temporary ban for a week or so while the rest of us remember 9-11 and reflect on what we lost. Before 9-11 I had a favorite Aunt and a belief that people were inherently good. After 9-11 I didn't have an Aunt and learned quickly just how evil some people can be.
> ...



Our freedoms were never in jeopardy of being taken away from us by anyone you thought was trying to. In fact, the American government has taken away more "freedoms" then any god damned "Arab" ever could even dream of.
You want to make people believe you are some kind of hero, but the reality of it is that you are supporting the very ones that are the most threatening to the American people, and you can't admit to yourself you were wrong and served in the military for BS reasons that had NOTHING to do with protecting our freedoms.

I don't give a shit how many flags you fly, you still are ignorant of the fact that most wars were started for reasons other then what you thought you were serving for.

They hate us because of our freedoms? What a crock of shit!


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 4, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Yeah sure and don't forget the many cans of Lemon Pledge that explode when heated...The buildings were destroyed in times NOT consistent with"jet fuel" fires, and the smoldering rubble could not be put out for 3 months..I guess batteries and all the other BS you listed was responsible for that too?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 4, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > ColonialMarine said:
> ...



No Mr Jones, I have never claimed that I was anything other than what I am. Never claimed to be a hero, But i did serve faithfully for 22 years and it is because of that and hundreds of thousands of others that you have the right to talk your bull Shit. No Sir, I was never wrong for serving. But assholes like you sometimes make me wonder if you were worth it.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 4, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Gee, how strange. There were underground fires after 9/11. What could have caused those?

How about multiple levels of parking garages, filled with vehicles containing gasoline, diesel fuel, oil, rubber, brake fluid, power steering fluid, plastic, foam rubber, fiberglass, carpeting, grease, vinyl, paint, etc.?

How about the building maintenance rooms containing cleaning solutions, paint, grease for the elevator rails, lubricating oil for the various motors and pumps in the building, window washing solutions, etc.?

How about the natural gas pipes for the lower level kitchen for Windows On the World?

How about the flammable substances in the transformers that supplied power to the entire tower?

Oh, that's right, none of that mattered. It was all thermite/thermate/nanothermite/Judy Woods space beam/Tracy Blevin's dustifiaction ray.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 4, 2011)

ColonialMarine said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I fail to see why we should defile the tenth anniversary of Sept 11 by entertaining the bizare fantasies of truthers
> ...


----------



## Godboy (Sep 4, 2011)

On 9/11, i think it should be legal to shoot truthers on sight. Cmon, 1 hunting day every year isnt asking too much, is it?


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 4, 2011)

Godboy said:


> On 9/11, i think it should be legal to shoot truthers on sight. Cmon, 1 hunting day every year isnt asking too much, is it?



The way they use/abuse/dishonor the victims for their own profit and/or mental masturbation, the season should be 24/7/365, no bag limit.


----------



## eots (Sep 4, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > On 9/11, i think it should be legal to shoot truthers on sight. Cmon, 1 hunting day every year isnt asking too much, is it?
> ...



how freedom hating and unamerican of are yiou with alqueda ??


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 4, 2011)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...



I'll answer that if you can post it again, in English this time.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 4, 2011)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


I'm drunk and your shit still makes no sense. Fucking idiot.


----------



## eots (Sep 4, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I sez are with the freedom hatin terrorist er what...boy !


----------



## eots (Sep 4, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



you hate us for are freedoms..just like bin laden


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 4, 2011)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



That almost made sense. My gerbils think they know what you're trying to say, but they would like you to give it one more try.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 4, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



The gerbils almost got that one. Keep trying.


----------



## eots (Sep 4, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



you hate America


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 4, 2011)

eots said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Fucking moron.

Keep it up, bitch. You can red me but YOU are showing the board what a fucking moron you really are. LOL 

Got rid of that stupid hat yet, bitch?


----------



## eots (Sep 4, 2011)

obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > obamerican said:
> ...



sure thing.....comrade


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 4, 2011)

eots said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You adore Al-Queda and Usama Bin Laden.

Why else would you try to hand wave away their part in 9/11?

You should try to find a job at a Muslim foot bath.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 4, 2011)

eots said:


> obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




Fucking idiot. Check that alcohol intake. You should NOT drive!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 4, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



I can almost hear (id)eots now...

The foil, the foil, it burns.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 4, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## eots (Sep 4, 2011)

rat in the hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > rat in the hat said:
> ...



I love freedom...unlike you and the terrorist


----------



## eots (Sep 4, 2011)

rat in the hat said:


> obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



that would be the voices in your head again


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 4, 2011)

eots said:


> rat in the hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Why did you modify my post by removing all the capital letters?

Don't you know modifying posts is against the board rules?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 4, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > rat in the hat said:
> ...



Thermite melted the I beams............


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 4, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



It looks like (id)eots thinks the board rules are for "suckers".


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 4, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


And Eots CONTINUES to show that he is in meltdown mode.


----------



## eots (Sep 5, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



I did not modify anything you delusional freak


----------



## eots (Sep 5, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > rat in the hat said:
> ...



why are you retarded is a better question


----------



## elvis (Sep 5, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



The system won't allow you to post in all capital letters.


----------



## candycorn (Sep 5, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ColonialMarine said:
> ...



Yawn!  Nobody cares what you think.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 5, 2011)

After 911 the United States wient and invaded Iraq.

 Which made as much sense as inviting Mexico after Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 5, 2011)

candycorn said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Finally admitting you are nobody, you're making progress, my regards to your therapist.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 5, 2011)

elvis said:


> rat in the hat said:
> 
> 
> > sfc ollie said:
> ...



good i hate all capital letters


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 5, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 2001 Never forget / Seek the truth - YouTube
> ...



NIST was the government agency charged with explaining these things, why didn't they? Why did they not investigate the reports of the molten metal? Why did they instead ignore the people who said they heard the secondary explosions? If they could have been so easily accounted for, why didn't they?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 5, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You don't know that batteries are made out of lead?
Couple of questions:

1) Does lead glow bright orange when molten, and if so, within what temperature range ?
2) Assuming glowing orange, how far could molten lead fall and remain such ?
 Molten lead cools pretty rapidly, and unlikely that such a volume could suddenly get into red-hot state in the first place, especially as the melting point of lead is relatively low - 621.43 °F, at which point it is still very much silver/grey.

It would melt and run off well before it reached red-hot temperature. Even a big pool of molten lead loses heat so quickly  that it is no longer yellow even a few seconds after being removed from the heat source.
Whatever created the extremely high temps to melt the metal flowing from the building is still a mystery, and NIST should have done a much better job of explaining this. 

The independent outside sources, have done better at this then NIST has.
The fires caused by the planes, were not hot enough to cause the total destruction of 110 stories of steel, in the time that was seen, the 9-11 commission says in around 10 secs.

To not even have the capacity to notice that 3 buildings were destroyed in the very short time frame that they did, is ignorant. To think 19 Arabs with no outside help delivered such a blow to the US, is even more stupid.
Keep waving your flags and think you are some kind of hero and a "good" American for swallowing the BS you were fed.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 5, 2011)

Godboy said:


> On 9/11, i think it should be legal to shoot truthers on sight. Cmon, 1 hunting day every year isnt asking too much, is it?


You are proposing using violence and deadly lethal force against people who have a different opinion then yours, because you can't use any common sense or debating skills. I wish you would try that kind of shit, and the use of deadly force is used against YOU in self defense.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 5, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



DUH, Everybody heard the secondary explosions. Secondary explosions in an office fire are normal, but they do not, and I'll repeat that for you, DO NOT, bring down a building.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 5, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Rat in the Hat said:
> ...



Neither do office fires. 3...I'll REPEAT 3...hirise steel buildings came down on 9-11...and office fires were said to be the blame IN ALL 3 CASES. You still can't wrap your brain around the facts that the total annihilation of the (3) buildings, despite the massiveness of the structures, that fire was to blame.
You still can't find a way to ask yourself, how the hell did the 19 Arabs get so damned lucky? Or why were the FBI agents silenced?
Or why did a passport conveniently land outside one of the towers, almost unscathed, after passing through such a huge fireball? 

The questions are many, and people like you seem to just shrug it off
and except the BS explanations of the government that has lied to you time after time.
Never mind, anyone dense enough to think the molten stream flowing from the WTC was from lead batteries is beyond hope.... go outside and hang your flag, and pretend you are a "good" American.

Keep ignoring the many times the OCT just doesn't add up. They depend on morons like you to defend them.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 5, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Don't know about any FBI agents being silenced. Can you prove this?
Why or how did a passport survive? Who knows, Strange things have happened. 
And haven't I told you about this constant attack on my patriotism? You know, you really are getting to be a bore.

BTW anything that was hot enough to be a molten flow would have picked up enough debris and ash from hundreds of different objects to give it that orange glow..... Lead or aluminum or steel. But we know that there was never any temperatures recorded that could have melted steel, Don't we...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 5, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


----------



## FuelRod (Sep 5, 2011)

You are comparing the OKC bombing and the resulting damage to that of the WTC on 9/11?
When I smash a sand castle or knock over building blocks it doesn't fall straight down either.


----------



## eots (Sep 5, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uX2C71J0kK8&feature=feedu]9/11 WTC Fox5 News" ......Something Else Compromised Them". - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability (Sep 5, 2011)

Oh good.  A comment about the 9/11 tenth anniversary has let the dogs of scumbag idiocy (the twoofers) loose to piss on the memories of the victims.   Again.

This is not the right thread to debate with the scumbag shit-head cock-sucking moron fuckwit twoofers.

Such "debate" belongs in the conspiracy ass-wipe section.   There are already threads dedicated to debunking every facet of their imbecility.   Derision is always welcomed there.

Hey Twoofers, suck some more dead rat dick, you vermin.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 5, 2011)

Watch Online | The Man Who Knew | FRONTLINE | PBS

This is the same guy who lost an FBI Cell Phone, An FBI Palm Pilot, Illegally "borrowed" a car from an FBI safe house, and I believe lost a briefcase?

http://www.judicialwatch.org/archive...complaint1.pdf

So this guy is pissed because his tell all isn't being allowed.....



> The problem is that too many "strange" things happened, too many coincidences and the purveyors of OCT are being given a free pass no matter how great the odds of such things actually occurring.



What are the odds? When has anything like this ever happened that we can base what would be strange on..... Coincidences happen. How did I pull into a gas station in Texas right next to my brother whom I hadn't seen or spoken to in 10 years when I was en route to NC and last time I had seen him he was in Ohio?



> Look I apologize about that, I feel that you did what you may have thought was best, it's just that I hate to see folks excusing and sticking up for a foreign nation, like Israel



Accepted. But there is still no proof that Israel had anything to do with the attacks.

We can talk about the metal and the fires forever and a day. but it is fact that steel loses a lot of strength at temperatures that were reached that day. And the presumption that the blast of the initial explosion removed a lot of fire proofing is probably true. It certainly cannot be disproven.

And of course when you have so many tons of burnable debris piled into a 7 story deep hole with God knows how many stories stacked on top it's going to take a long time to put it out. (How many sub basements were there?) 

I will not let go of common sense to try to make opinion and wishful thinking fit.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 5, 2011)

Liability said:


> Oh good.  A comment about the 9/11 tenth anniversary has let the dogs of scumbag idiocy (the twoofers) loose to piss on the memories of the victims.   Again.
> 
> This is not the right thread to debate with the scumbag shit-head cock-sucking moron fuckwit twoofers.
> 
> Such "debate" belongs in the conspiracy ass-wipe section.   There are already threads dedicated to debunking every facet of their imbecility.   Derision is always welcomed there.


I guess you're too stupid to realize that this IS in the conspiracies section.

You are a fucking idiot that can't debate the events of 9-11. You can't answer any of the points the 'truthers" have brought up so you  resort to name calling and strawman tactics. If you don't like what is said in the conspiracy section, stay the fuck out of of it.


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 5, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> After 911 the United States wient and invaded Iraq.
> 
> Which made as much sense as inviting Mexico after Pearl Harbor.


Invite Mexico to what?


----------



## Rozman (Sep 5, 2011)

eots said:


> ColonialMarine said:
> 
> 
> > To all the 9-11 truthers: go to Hell
> ...


----------



## eots (Sep 5, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3rgEkPbBYbc&feature=feedu]New 911 footage released today- here is a few things to consider - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability (Sep 5, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Oh good.  A comment about the 9/11 tenth anniversary has let the dogs of scumbag idiocy (the twoofers) loose to piss on the memories of the victims.   Again.
> ...



I guess you are too stupid to realize that it is NOW the conspiracies section, you fucking asshole scumbag 9/11 twoofer piece of shit.

Fuck yourself you lousy excuse for a caring human being.  Eat shit and die.


----------



## eots (Sep 5, 2011)

liability said:


> mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > liability said:
> ...



what a silly and vile little man you are liar-ability


----------



## Liability (Sep 6, 2011)

eots said:


> liability said:
> 
> 
> > mr. Jones said:
> ...



You aren't silly.  You are tragically deformed.  You have no soul.  You intentionally piss on the memories of those lost in the 9/11 attacks against this country in the "name" of your asshole conspiracy bullshit.  But you _are_ vile.  You roach anus.


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 6, 2011)

Liability said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > liability said:
> ...



You are being too tactful in describing the vile way eots and his ilk treat the victims of 9-11 and this country


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 6, 2011)

eots said:


> New 911 footage released today- here is a few things to consider - YouTube



Um, this is supposed to be new? They recovered the black boxes, and 95% of the plane, And they Identified what was left of the passengers, I believe with the exception of one, but I'd have to check that and this video isn't worth the bother......


----------



## Liability (Sep 6, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Sorry.

I'll work on that for the next time.


----------



## DiamondDave (Sep 6, 2011)

Do the world a favor.. and beat the shit out of a troofer on 9-11


----------



## eots (Sep 6, 2011)

DiamondDave said:


> Do the world a favor.. and beat the shit out of a troofer on 9-11



you hate freedom ...just like the terrorist...you hate free speech...you are the enemy within...you are anti- american


----------



## DiamondDave (Sep 6, 2011)

eots said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Do the world a favor.. and beat the shit out of a troofer on 9-11
> ...



Uh huh...

You see.. most people learn.. just like most recruits in the military learn... but troofers, like yourself, are like the occasional loser who just won't accept the right way because they simply refuse to see it... They feel it is conforming or being controlled, when in reality it is freeing for themselves and for their own growth and advancement as people... and many times, it takes a little wall-to-wall counseling to snap them out of it, or just ridding them from the group...

Nobody is denying your right to believe as you choose, or even say as you choose in public... ludicrous as it may be... it's just time that the troofer ilk get a slap of reality, because they sure don't willingly accept truth or reason


----------



## eots (Sep 6, 2011)

> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## DiamondDave (Sep 6, 2011)

contrary for the sake of being contrary... even when debunked... maybe because it makes you feel special?? Fits the bill of you and those like you id-eots

The minute you think military are sheep in a herd.. .you lose all credibility, or what very little you had as a troofer


----------



## eots (Sep 6, 2011)

DiamondDave said:


> contrary for the sake of being contrary... even when debunked... maybe because it makes you feel special?? Fits the bill of you and those like you id-eots
> 
> *The minute you think military are sheep in a herd.. .you lose all credibility, or what very little you had as a troofer*



*the ones you speak of are indeed sheep in a herd...lambs  to slaughter*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo2ONxMIIl8]George Bush 2OO1 speech revisited - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## eots (Sep 6, 2011)

and btw   the minute you speak of killing or beating those that exercise their constitutional rights you lose all credibility and are an insult to all those that have fallen in the name of freedom and liberty


----------



## eots (Sep 6, 2011)

I, (NAME), do solemnly swear (or affirm) that* I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic;* that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God.


----------



## Liability (Sep 6, 2011)

eots said:


> I, (NAME), do solemnly swear (or affirm) that* I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic;* that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God.



You cannot "defend" against a domestic enemy that doesn't even exist, you fucking dishonest lowlife scumbag piece of shit.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 6, 2011)

eots said:


> I, (NAME), do solemnly swear (or affirm) that* I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic;* that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God.



And? I have those words hanging on my wall. I said them 5 or 6 times. I still mean them. But prove to me who the enemy is. Who am I defending against?


----------



## sparky (Sep 6, 2011)

Grand Q Ollie




what say we just invade another _sh*thole-istan_ , and not worry about it for a while , eh?

~S~


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 6, 2011)

sparky said:


> Grand Q Ollie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd really rather not. 

But if we must................................


----------



## DiamondDave (Sep 7, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > I, (NAME), do solemnly swear (or affirm) that* I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic;* that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God.
> ...



Can quite EASILY be taken that we are to defend it against the likes of eots


----------



## DiamondDave (Sep 7, 2011)

eots said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > contrary for the sake of being contrary... even when debunked... maybe because it makes you feel special?? Fits the bill of you and those like you id-eots
> ...



Which shows exactly how little you know, you imbecilic piece of shit


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 7, 2011)

eots said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I fail to see why we should defile the tenth anniversary of Sept 11 by entertaining the bizare fantasies of truthers
> ...



well it upsets the handlers of disinfo agents like Rightwinger and Candycorn to know that they havent been able to brainwash people like you and that your awake despite all the money they pay them. they are happy with them thought that they have been able to brainwash many loyal Bush dupes here though with their posts..


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 7, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > ColonialMarine said:
> ...





amen to that.The Bush dupes around here have demonstrated countless numbers of times,that they only see what they WANT to see.they always run off anytime you challenge them to read a book like the one i mentioned at the beginning or videos that debunk the official version.they got the most laughable debating skills.

they were never taught that to win a debate,you got to actually TRY and explain whats wrong with the evidence they gave,not change the subject by asking questions that have NOTHING to do with the points you bring up.thats how the Bush dupes around here debate though. again they have no debating skills whatsoever.they cant stand toe to toe with people like you and Eots or myself.


----------



## eots (Sep 7, 2011)

DiamondDave said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



*you are not a soldier !.. You're an errand boy, sent by grocery clerks, to collect a bill*


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 7, 2011)

rightwinger said:


> ColonialMarine said:
> 
> 
> > I'm all for free speech, but I wish Admin would put these truthers on a temporary ban for a week or so while the rest of us remember 9-11 and reflect on what we lost. Before 9-11 I had a favorite Aunt and a belief that people were inherently good. After 9-11 I didn't have an Aunt and learned quickly just how evil some people can be.
> ...



this proves what a dumbfuck you really are and how you lie constantly as well.If you ever noticed,your fellow agents such as gomer pyle ollie and candycorn-aka obamerica, are the ones that seek attention.at least  truthers dont have such pathetic lives that they quote someone who has told them MANY times that we have them on ignore yet those OCTA'S STILL address that persons posts talking to them thinking they actually read it.

Now THAT is someone who seeks attention and craves it very much  moron. you know it,i know it.

Daws kid is one of them as well.also you guys are such idiots that if you had any brains,you would have told divecunt troll when he was here,to shut the hell up because he always made your side look bad debating like this-someone would post links of facts and evidence and divecunt would come back and say-your a moron,9/11 wasnt an inside job.Great debating skills there. you guys if you had any intelligence, would have told him to shut the hell up cause he really destroyed the credibility of all of you.Yet you  all never said one negative thing to him. Daws kid reminds me an awful lot of divecunt matter of fact.thats how HE debates.Like fellow troll divecunt,just like him,he ALSO shows what a moron he is and how he craves attention addressing my posts talking to himself.

its you fellow OCTA trolls that crave attention liar agent.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 7, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > ColonialMarine said:
> ...



 exactly.well said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 7, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> After 911 the United States wient and invaded Iraq.
> 
> Which made as much sense as inviting Mexico after Pearl Harbor.



thats what I said earlier,yet these dumbfuck idiot morons cant put two and two togther that because of that,The Bush administration should have been prosecuted and thrown in jail for that. and The Obama administration as well for committing the more evil crime,covering up for them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 7, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



 He sure is making progress.admitting that nobody cares what he thinks.Yeah for CC,for him,that IS progress.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 7, 2011)

eots said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Do the world a favor.. and beat the shit out of a troofer on 9-11
> ...



yep,yep and yep.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 7, 2011)

DiamondDave said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



thanks for demonstrating your constant ignorance and no need to brag that you are an imbecilic piece of shit.we already know that.


----------



## Liability (Sep 7, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



9/11 Rimjob just broke ANOTHER fucking Irony Meter.

Somebody ought to send Rimjob the bill.


----------



## Liability (Sep 7, 2011)

Interesting Twoofer Fun Fact:

ALL 9/11 Twoofers are rancid idiot intentionally dishonest scumbag pieces of shit with no human decency.


----------



## Liability (Sep 7, 2011)

*America Attacked 9 1 1*

*This* ^ was what was done TO us by al qaeda.

*These* are the people whose memory you lowlife dishonest shitheads piss on. 

Go fuck yourselves.

While the twoofers play with themselves, I suggest that the rest of us click that hyperlink and bear the sadness to make sure that we NEVER permit these twoofer pieces of shit to make us forget what 9/11/2001 was REALLY all about.


----------



## eots (Sep 7, 2011)

l*iarabilty hates the 9/11 victims families*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQcsRq8FV3Q]NYCCAN - Vote for Answers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability (Sep 7, 2011)

COMPLETE PIECE OF SHIT ID-EOT said:


> l*iarabilty hates the 9/11 victims families*
> 
> NYCCAN - Vote for Answers - YouTube



The ass-munch twoofer liar calls others "liar," but the TRUTH is that 9/11 twoofers are all diseased fucking maggots who feast upon the anguish.

They pretend to "care" about the 9/11 victims, but they clearly do not.

Fucking rat twat bastards.


----------



## Jos (Sep 7, 2011)

Ever notice how hard the isareli luvvas push the official 9/11 propaganda story?


----------



## Liability (Sep 7, 2011)

Jos said:


> Ever notice how hard the isareli luvvas push the official 9/11 propaganda story?



No.

Do you mean the "story" about how al qaeda got a bunch of suicidally murderous scumbag jihadists to hijack passenger jet-liners to fly into civilian office towers and into the Pentagon and some other ill-defined "target?"

I ask because, you know, that's not "propaganda."  Words have meaning.  And loving, liking, disliking or loathing Israel has nothing to do with it.


----------



## DiamondDave (Sep 7, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



And your experience with the military is what???

Give it up... you and your ilk like eots have no clue about what makes a soldier...

Not only do your ridiculous stances dishonor those who fight to defend this country... your ignorance adds to that dishonor


----------



## DiamondDave (Sep 7, 2011)

And of course.. the military are not 'mindless sheep' as these loonies contend... only when they hitch up to a conspiracy theory about 9/11


----------



## daws101 (Sep 7, 2011)

eots said:


> l*iarabilty hates the 9/11 victims families*
> 
> NYCCAN - Vote for Answers - YouTube


 what answers? you've already proven that any answer given that does not exactly match your fantasy version of 911 will be dismissed, even if proven to be fact!


----------



## Jos (Sep 7, 2011)

Liability said:


> Jos said:
> 
> 
> > Ever notice how hard the isareli luvvas push the official 9/11 propaganda story?
> ...



Yep, that's the one


> Two or three of the 9/11 hijackers are believed to go out on a gambling cruise ship that sails from Madeira Beach, Florida. According to a company official of SunCruz Casinos, who owns the ship, there are passengers on two of their cruises today who look like some of the men later identified as 9/11 hijackers, and whose names are either similar or the same as the hijackers. In the days after 9/11, some of the cruise employees recognize a number of the hijackers as former customers. A casino manager on another SunCruz ship that sails from Port Canaveral, Florida, later believes that a former customer, caught on security video, resembles one of the hijackers. According to Michael Hlavsa, chairman of SunCruz Casinos, the hijackers acted just like normal guests of ours and they were courteous. Following 9/11, SunCruz turns over photographs and documents to FBI investigators.


Complete 911 Timeline: The Alleged 9/11 Hijackers


----------



## Liability (Sep 7, 2011)

Jos said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Jos said:
> ...








> Two or three of the 9/11 hijackers are *believed* to go out on a gambling cruise ship that sails from Madeira Beach, Florida. According to a company official of SunCruz Casinos, who owns the ship, there are passengers on two of their cruises today who *look like* some of the men later identified as 9/11 hijackers, and whose names are either *similar* or the same as the hijackers. In the days after 9/11, some of the cruise employees recognize a number of the hijackers as former customers. A casino manager on another SunCruz ship that sails from Port Canaveral, Florida, later * believes* that a former customer, caught on security video, *resembles* one of the hijackers. According to Michael Hlavsa, chairman of SunCruz Casinos, the hijackers acted *just like* normal guests of ours and they *were courteous*. Following 9/11, SunCruz turns over photographs and documents to FBI investigators.



That cinches it then.

Obviously this compelling evidence makes it a perfect certainty that some of our own people "done it."

Yessireebob:  Columbo had nothing on you.


----------



## Jos (Sep 8, 2011)

You missed out one to bold.  "The *Alleged* 9/11 Hijackers


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 9, 2011)

DiamondDave said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



says the guy who thinks oswald killed kennedy. you demonstrate in BOTH cases,that government conspiracys scare you and you only see what you WANT to see besides shitting on the members of the 9/11 familys victems as well as you prove that you slept through junior high science classes because the laws of physics prove you wrong in BOTH cases.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 9, 2011)

DiamondDave said:


> And of course.. the military are not 'mindless sheep' as these loonies contend... only when they hitch up to a conspiracy theory about 9/11



so in essence,in your OWN words,these military guys and all these credible people are mindless sheep loonies.okay gotcha.

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report

you trolls sure are amusing.


----------



## DiamondDave (Sep 9, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > And of course.. the military are not 'mindless sheep' as these loonies contend... only when they hitch up to a conspiracy theory about 9/11
> ...



They are not mindless sheep or brainiacs because they are military.... it is the likes of you whackos that make the lump assumption on the military, that is unless they buy in to your conspiracy theories that have more holes than 430 metric tons of swiss cheese


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 9, 2011)

DiamondDave said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



these military people are not brainless dumbfucks like you who slept through junior high science classes and they are not afraid of the truth like you are either.again a fool who still thinks oswald killed kennedy has no credibility and is in no position to be defending the 9/11 coverup commission. 

you want to listen to disinfo agents like gomer pyle ollie that have penetrated this site who is a disgrace to his fellow officers,then you are a disgrace to thse 9/11 familys as well just like he is.again you need to go back and take science classes in junior high because you obvioulsy slept through them.


----------



## DiamondDave (Sep 9, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Yet you, and your motherfucking ilk, think the rest of the military are mindless sheep... why?? Because they don't fall for your conspiracy bullshit... it is only those who follow your bullshit that you 'grant' a reprieve...

These soldiers or vets are like any other part of the populous.... being that it is not because they are soldiers or because they are black or because they are short or because they are poor that make them questionable.... what makes them questionable, is just like what makes you questionable... your bullshit belief and your ignorance when shown that your assertions and assumptions are bullshit, you still pronounce them as fact... you and your ilk have ZERO proof and ZERO to stand on with your theories... they have been debunked over and over and over and over again... and quite frankly, the only hope you have is either a severe blow to the cranium that relieves you of conscious thought, or to step in front of a moving freight train and attempt to explain  your conspiracy theories to it as it barrels toward you


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2011)

I remember the day of that incident very clearly&#8230;  I was extremely excited, I thought; &#8220;finally, WWIII will happen and life will become infinitely better for everyone who survives.&#8221;  But, sadly it never happened and things have become millions of times worse in the past 10 years.  I do admit that it was very sad for those who lost someone and it was ridiculously stupid and childish of those insane religious freaks who think they&#8217;re better then us.  But, in long term human reality, death is inevitable&#8230;  So, if we&#8217;re lucky, history will see that event as a failed attempt at population control and nothing more.

Personally, I am sick and fucking tired of hearing about it...  I don't give a shit about the fucking WTC or the event that occurred 10 years ago.  In my opinion, it's the past let it there and move the fuck on...


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 9, 2011)

ColonialMarine said:


> I'm all for free speech, but I wish Admin would put these truthers on a temporary ban for a week or so while the rest of us remember 9-11 and reflect on what we lost. Before 9-11 I had a favorite Aunt and a belief that people were inherently good. After 9-11 I didn't have an Aunt and learned quickly just how evil some people can be.



With all due respect, sir. Aren't you supposed to be fighting the "enemy" so we can keep our rights and freedom? Oh, I see. As long as we agree on how to remember and reflect on a situation, that is true. Otherwise we are scum undeserving of the right to our freedoms as American citizens. Sit on it and spin, toolbag.

Gotta love the double standard.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 9, 2011)

DiamondDave said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



as usual,you OCTA trolls put words in my mouth.i give the rest of the military the benefit of the doubt that they dont know the facts or evidencem,for the hundreth time,all you do is say its bullshit and you dont even try to debunk it.great way to debate and just because you are scared and only see what you want to see does not mean we have not provided proof. again you keep denying that you slept through junior high school classes and that you are afraid of government conspiracys since you also think oswald killed kennedy. for the hundreth time,if you ever took any junior high science classes you would know that BOTH versions DEFY THE LAWS OF PHYSICS.

Oh instead of acting like a retard defending the governments conspiracy THEORY saying there is zero evidence and bullshit like that,why dont you read this book and debunk it? you can find it at ANY library or bookstore.
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Debunking-11-Mechanics-Defenders-Conspiracy/dp/156656686X/?tag=53363386-20[/ame]

Like all Bush dupes,,you wont read it cause the truth scares you as we both know.everyone of them all have run off when taken this challenge,seeing how you are such a retard,i know you will do the same and wont be the first to try and debunk it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 9, 2011)

Zidane said:


> I remember the day of that incident very clearly  I was extremely excited, I thought; finally, WWIII will happen and life will become infinitely better for everyone who survives.  But, sadly it never happened and things have become millions of times worse in the past 10 years.  I do admit that it was very sad for those who lost someone and it was ridiculously stupid and childish of those insane religious freaks who think theyre better then us.  But, in long term human reality, death is inevitable  So, if were lucky, history will see that event as a failed attempt at population control and nothing more.
> 
> Personally, I am sick and fucking tired of hearing about it...  I don't give a shit about the fucking WTC or the event that occurred 10 years ago.  In my opinion, it's the past let it there and move the fuck on...



so in eccense.le the the REAL killers,the neocons in the Bush administration murder over 3000 people so all these corporations can profit from it and let them strip away our freedoms and move on.great logic there jones.


----------



## Liability (Sep 9, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Zidane said:
> 
> 
> > I remember the day of that incident very clearly  I was extremely excited, I thought; finally, WWIII will happen and life will become infinitely better for everyone who survives.  But, sadly it never happened and things have become millions of times worse in the past 10 years.  I do admit that it was very sad for those who lost someone and it was ridiculously stupid and childish of those insane religious freaks who think theyre better then us.  But, in long term human reality, death is inevitable  So, if were lucky, history will see that event as a failed attempt at population control and nothing more.
> ...



9/11 Rimjob (even in his always utterly illiterate manner) cannot even reconstruct what one dipshit was actually saying in a fairly clear post.

Zidane said some stupid shit.

Then 9/11 Rimjob misconstrued the stupid shit said by Zidane in order to regurgitate the FOREVER baseless and dishonest 9/11 Twoofer crap.

Why don't the two of you go fuck each other mercilessly for a few weeks?  Then report back.  Better yet.  Don't report back.


----------



## Tech_Esq (Sep 9, 2011)

silas said:


> I am new to this forum so forgive me if this question has been asked before. My brother is a firefighter and visited NY city right after 9-11. There was evidence of thermite or thermate melted steel.  Why haven't we heard anymore about the bombs that brought the twin towers down as well as building 7 that was not hit by an airplane? If you look at footage of the Oklahoma City bombing, the building didn't fall down, just partly blown apart. The twin towers fell like a planned demolition.  Looking for answers.



Well, I think you are a nut job, but I'll give you some food for thought anyway. I was at the Pentagon before the F-16s were. (Yeah, I know, you were talking about NYC, but I have nothing to add for NYC). I guy I know (husband of a client, we've had dinner a couple of times), was just getting to a ski shop he was working at in Seven Corners (I know you don't know where that is, but Google is your friend.....it's about 2 seconds flying time from the Pentagon). He heard noise...plane flying really low....and looked up. He could see the faces of the passengers in the plane as they looked out of the airplane that hit the Pentagon. He's still traumatized to this day about it and almost never talks about it.

If you think planes didn't fly into buildings that day, you need to check yourself into a mental health facility immediately.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 9, 2011)

Liability said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Zidane said:
> ...



And then at the end, 9/11 inside jobbity job-job completely forgot who he was insulting, and brought up mr jones logic.

Which really shows how stupid jobbity job-job is because the rest of us know jones has no logic.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 9, 2011)

silas said:


> I am new to this forum so forgive me if this question has been asked before. My brother is a firefighter and visited NY city right after 9-11. There was evidence of thermite or thermate melted steel.  Why haven't we heard anymore about the bombs that brought the twin towers down as well as building 7 that was not hit by an airplane? If you look at footage of the Oklahoma City bombing, the building didn't fall down, just partly blown apart. The twin towers fell like a planned demolition.  *Looking for answers.*



In other words, JAQing around.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey look, 9/11 inside jobbity job-job, I farted twice.


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 9, 2011)

Because I am subjected to the constant rhetoric this week regarding 9/11, including a NY Times display in the lobby that amounts to a bunch of emotional based junk that offers no insight to the event, I offer this gift. Go on. Post a "debunking" video that has scrolling text of someone's opinion and flashy untz music.

Who&#39;s Philip Zelikow & what does he have to do with 911? pt1 - YouTube

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQBAJ06OoLw&feature=related]Who&#39;s Philip Zelikow & what does he have to do with 911? pt2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 9, 2011)

Here is a debunking video with text and catchy music.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 9, 2011)

LOL 2 Questions.

Question one has been debunked a thousand times, How many Muhammad's in the Mid east?

Question 2 again 6 1/2 seconds, really, what is that,  the time between the beginning of the collapse and the time the roof line started to move?


----------



## Zidane (Sep 9, 2011)

You fucktards can attempt to insult me all you want...  I really don't give a shit.  The reality is, WWIII would make the world a MUCH better place to live in (for all of us smart enough to survive)!  The attack on 9/11 was stupid and it should have sparked a much, much bigger conflict that never happened.  And now, 10 years after a few people died in a couple of buildings, we have retarded patriotic morons like all you perpetuating your tired propaganda and simple-minded conspiracies all in the name of "Remembrance"? 

Grow the fuck up and get over the past.  The people who didn't die that day woke up the next morning and life went on (just like it should). This is not the first time a couple thousand people died in the name of religious extremism and it won't be the last.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 9, 2011)

Zidane said:


> You fucktards can attempt to insult me all you want...  I really don't give a shit.  The reality is, WWIII would make the world a MUCH better place to live (for all of us smart enough to survive)!  The attack on 9/11 was stupid, and it should have sparked a much much bigger conflict that never happened.  And, now 10 years after a few people died in a couple of buildings, we have retarded patriotic morons like all you perpetuating your tired propaganda and simple-minded conspiracies all in the name of "Remembrance"?
> 
> Grow the fuck up and get over the past.  The people who didn't die that day woke up the next morning and life went on (just like it should). This is not the first time a couple thousand people died in the name of religious extremism and it won't be the last.



I think you would feel a whole lot differently if your best friend of over 20 years was smack dab in the middle of Flight 11's path into the building.

I dropped Jim off at O'Hare Airport on 9/10, to fly to New York for business meetings at his home office in WTC1 on the 11th & 12th. 

I never saw him again. Neither did his wife & 3 kids.

I miss the hell out of him. He was closer to me than my brother is.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 9, 2011)

Zidane said:


> You fucktards can attempt to insult me all you want...  I really don't give a shit.  The reality is, WWIII would make the world a MUCH better place to live (for all of us smart enough to survive)!  The attack on 9/11 was stupid, and it should have sparked a much much bigger conflict that never happened.  And, now 10 years after a few people died in a couple of buildings, we have retarded patriotic morons like all you perpetuating your tired propaganda and simple-minded conspiracies all in the name of "Remembrance"?
> 
> Grow the fuck up and get over the past.  The people who didn't die that day woke up the next morning and life went on (just like it should). This is not the first time a couple thousand people died in the name of religious extremism and it won't be the last.




You are one sick fuck. 

Obviously you have never faced any life or death situation. 

I hope for your sake you never have to, I have a feeling you would handle it very badly.


----------



## Sunshine (Sep 9, 2011)

Zidane said:


> You fucktards can attempt to insult me all you want...  I really don't give a shit.  The reality is, WWIII would make the world a MUCH better place to live in (for all of us smart enough to survive)!  The attack on 9/11 was stupid and it should have sparked a much, much bigger conflict that never happened.  And now, 10 years after a few people died in a couple of buildings, we have retarded patriotic morons like all you perpetuating your tired propaganda and simple-minded conspiracies all in the name of "Remembrance"?
> 
> Grow the fuck up and get over the past.  The people who didn't die that day woke up the next morning and life went on (just like it should). This is not the first time a couple thousand people died in the name of religious extremism and it won't be the last.



Well bless your vile little heart!


----------



## DiamondDave (Sep 9, 2011)

Personally... my wish for the troofers like 9/11rimjob and eots... is simply this...

That they meet terrorists like those who did the attacks on that dreadful day... I wish for them to feel the horror.... for them to think of their families... to feel the dread.. to feel the pain... and I pray for an afterlife for them... where they can see ones JUST LIKE THEMSELVES who make up dishonorable and bullshit stories in a feeble attempt at attention.... I hope they then see the pain it puts their families through as they hear the bullshit, even when debunked, over and over and over again.... and I hope that the almighty grants them the ability to repeat that over and over and over again....


----------



## eots (Sep 9, 2011)

DiamondDave said:


> Personally... my wish for the troofers like 9/11rimjob and eots... is simply this...
> 
> That they meet terrorists like those who did the attacks on that dreadful day... I wish for them to feel the horror.... for them to think of their families... to feel the dread.. to feel the pain... and I pray for an afterlife for them... where they can see ones JUST LIKE THEMSELVES who make up dishonorable and bullshit stories in a feeble attempt at attention.... I hope they then see the pain it puts their families through as they hear the bullshit, even when debunked, over and over and over again.... and I hope that the almighty grants them the ability to repeat that over and over and over again....



really ? all i wish from you is you would stfu with your meaningless rhetoric and realize "government" and media lied to you about 9/11


----------



## TakeAStepBack (Sep 10, 2011)

ChangeDaChannel&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## DiamondDave (Sep 10, 2011)

eots said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > Personally... my wish for the troofers like 9/11rimjob and eots... is simply this...
> ...



I simply ask for you to PROVE IT... something you are incapable of understanding.. 

You know... proof... like all the evidence posted by your opposition


Die asshole


----------



## Bullhornman (Sep 10, 2011)

DiamondDave said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



It has already been proved dildo.


----------



## eots (Sep 10, 2011)

diamonddave said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > diamonddave said:
> ...



and what is your proof of the  nist the single column theory ?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 10, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> ColonialMarine said:
> 
> 
> > I'm all for free speech, but I wish Admin would put these truthers on a temporary ban for a week or so while the rest of us remember 9-11 and reflect on what we lost. Before 9-11 I had a favorite Aunt and a belief that people were inherently good. After 9-11 I didn't have an Aunt and learned quickly just how evil some people can be.
> ...



well said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 10, 2011)

Tech_Esq said:


> silas said:
> 
> 
> > I am new to this forum so forgive me if this question has been asked before. My brother is a firefighter and visited NY city right after 9-11. There was evidence of thermite or thermate melted steel.  Why haven't we heard anymore about the bombs that brought the twin towers down as well as building 7 that was not hit by an airplane? If you look at footage of the Oklahoma City bombing, the building didn't fall down, just partly blown apart. The twin towers fell like a planned demolition.  Looking for answers.
> ...



thats advise that YOU should follow if you think an airliner slammed into the pentagon.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 10, 2011)

DiamondDave said:


> Personally... my wish for the troofers like 9/11rimjob and eots... is simply this...
> 
> That they meet terrorists like those who did the attacks on that dreadful day... I wish for them to feel the horror.... for them to think of their families... to feel the dread.. to feel the pain... and I pray for an afterlife for them... where they can see ones JUST LIKE THEMSELVES who make up dishonorable and bullshit stories in a feeble attempt at attention.... I hope they then see the pain it puts their families through as they hear the bullshit, even when debunked, over and over and over again.... and I hope that the almighty grants them the ability to repeat that over and over and over again....



Translation of Diamond Dave-Yes you are right 9/11.Like all Bush dupes,I am afraid of the truth about government conspiracys which is why I still believe oswald killed kennedy and thats because like you said,I slept though junior high school science classes and dont know anything at all about the laws of physics so I am only interested in hearing what the corporate controlled media and our corrupt government institutions tell me about events like 9/11 and the kennedy assassination thats why like all OCTA'S,I can  only fling shit in defeat like the monkey troll i am and you are right,since i am afraid of the truth,I wont take you up on that challenge to read that book you referred me to  since it does not go along with my version of events and I only see what I want to see.

finally a good post from you Dave.well done. nice to see you admit you are a troll afraid of the truth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 10, 2011)

Sunshine said:


> Zidane said:
> 
> 
> > You fucktards can attempt to insult me all you want...  I really don't give a shit.  The reality is, WWIII would make the world a MUCH better place to live in (for all of us smart enough to survive)!  The attack on 9/11 was stupid and it should have sparked a much, much bigger conflict that never happened.  And now, 10 years after a few people died in a couple of buildings, we have retarded patriotic morons like all you perpetuating your tired propaganda and simple-minded conspiracies all in the name of "Remembrance"?
> ...


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 10, 2011)

TakeAStepBack said:


> ChangeDaChannel's Channel - YouTube



the Bush dupes wont change the channel since they only see what they want to see,they dont want to get away from that idiot box in the living room.they want to stay there and let that idiot box brainwash them to death.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 10, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > silas said:
> ...



Simply said by a simple mind.Remember folks that Nutjob here believes that there was no airliner that hit the pentagon, but a missile and an A3 sky hawk, several minutes apart..... 

What can you say other than


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 10, 2011)

DiamondDave said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



Same old shit about prove it, when we have linked and shown the proof that the OCT and the NIST explanations for the destruction do not make sense nor add up to scientific explanation. No one with counter theories about the attacks is saying they did not happene or were not horrible,  and tragic, just that the government and their agencies lied, and continue to do so, while making the public paranoid that boogeymen are out to get them because they hate our freedoms, while all along it has been the very same government that tells us this load of shit, that is taking away, and chipping away at the freedoms Americans are used to having.

If by now you haven't bothered to research what tall the fuss is about why NIST and the government isn't being believed by more and more people all the time, then you really have no right to judge them and try to defame their character.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 10, 2011)

Tech_Esq said:


> silas said:
> 
> 
> > I am new to this forum so forgive me if this question has been asked before. My brother is a firefighter and visited NY city right after 9-11. There was evidence of thermite or thermate melted steel.  Why haven't we heard anymore about the bombs that brought the twin towers down as well as building 7 that was not hit by an airplane? If you look at footage of the Oklahoma City bombing, the building didn't fall down, just partly blown apart. The twin towers fell like a planned demolition.  Looking for answers.
> ...



I think perhaps we should be concerned, including your friend, as to how the fuck a plane was allowed to even come near the Pentagon in the first place, especially since it was already known America was under attack.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 10, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



No you have offered no proof. You have offered opinion, and coincidence. You have offered questions without answers. Some have offered whacked out missile theories and that is one of the more calm ones. But mostly all we have heard is that less than .01% of the architects and engineers say that the official investigations conclusions are wrong. And less than .01% of pilots agree that it is wrong, and that less than .01% of military veterans think it is wrong. Sorry but no proof.......


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 10, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 10, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > silas said:
> ...


Sorry, there are too many reports of eyewitnesses who saw the American Airliner hit the pentagon.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OUG3uKJ5R5g&feature=player_detailpage]Pentagon Plane Crash Witness Mark Petitt - YouTube[/ame]

Your conspiracy theory does not match the eyewitness, people-on-the-street witnesses who saw the plane actually hit. ​


----------



## DiamondDave (Sep 10, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



That is what gets me about these assholes... because the WANT to believe conspiracy, they portray these whacked out unrealistic theories as proof... they have zero scientific proof and when it is scientifically shown that their theories are wrong and that what happened because of the planes impacting the towers and Pentagon is scientifically provable, they stick their fingers in their ears and repeat "lalalalalalalala".... these people are a waste of oxygen and would do the world a favor by drinking bleach


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 10, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Tech_Esq said:
> 
> 
> > silas said:
> ...


Thanks for proving that your fucking dumb ass has NEVER been in the military. I guess our recruiting procedures are secure and in place, asshole.


----------



## eots (Sep 11, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



there are 2 former us air-crash investigation board presidents that are members of pilots for 911 truth what % of former us air crash investigators do you think that represents ?


----------



## B94 (Sep 11, 2011)

It is a known fact that the FBI was involved in the first bombing of the world trade center in 1993. What makes people believe there wasn't government involvement in 911?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2011)

B94 said:


> It is a known fact that the FBI was involved in the first bombing of the world trade center in 1993. What makes people believe there wasn't government involvement in 911?



cause it scares them to have to try and deal with it that our government would do such a horrible thing to its own people.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 11, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...



you have obviously not read that book i  referred  troll dave to,if you had,you would know many said they thought it was missile if you ever looked at what a crashed airliner looks like at a site,you would know this crash looks NOTHING at all  like an airliner crashed there,wheres the luggage,wheres the wings,wheres the dislodged seats,wheres the tail section? you also look at the ground and see the grass is all green proving its impossible that an airliner struck the pentagon.the ground would be charred black according to expert pilots.you going to ignore what expert pilots say?  Not only that, you have this reporter right there at the site saying there is NO EVIDENCE that an airliner struck the pentagon.

these pilots have said they knew the official story was B.S because THEY could not do all these impossible maneuvers the government ALLEDGES these pilots did.the traffic controller when she saw on the rader the maneuvers the airliner was doing,she thought for sure it was a military fighter doing that because she knew no jet airliner can pull off those impossible moves.lol. then we have the government destroying and removing evidence and NOBODY gets fired or loses their job.only a MORON would not put two and two together these people got off easy street and rewarded for their incompetence instead of being reprimended for committing a crime like that.go to a crime scene and remove evidence.you know as well as I do the next call you will make will be from a prison cell,get with the program dude.


The official story of flight 77 tells us that it was traveling at 530 MPH as it made a 330-degree turn before slamming into the pentagon. Every airline pilot we have spoken with has stated that at that speed, the plane would have pulled approximately 5 G&#8217;s and torn itself apart. Physics, photos and common sense again ignored by PM. 

The editors of PM (including James Meigs who will not return our phone calls), by ignoring or avoiding the key pieces of evidence, have exposed themselves as participants in the continued cover-up of the events of 911. If they truly were the journalists they purport themselves to be, they would have included the key pieces of evidence and dealt with them honestly and openly. Even a small army of experts cannot provide acceptable answers if they are not asked the right questions, nor provided vital pieces of information. 

As long as these issues continue to be avoided by the mainstream media, they will continue to kindle and rekindle the growing controversies surrounding 911. These screaming questions will not go away, and neither will those asking them. Our numbers are growing internationally and are increasing faster than the powers that be care to admit. Time is not on their side and it is their move
 you have all these  experienced pilots saying an airliner could never pull off all those impossible manuevers. 
http://pilotsfor911truth.org/
http://www.globalresearch.ca/index.php?context=va&aid=6133
 the facts state otherwise about what those so called witnesses said.

those witnesses were obviously plants.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 12, 2011)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > DiamondDave said:
> ...



dawgshit101's level of intelligent rebuttal.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 12, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Tech_Esq said:
> ...



Nice way of explaining how the air defenses were managed to be bypassed that day, and proving again what a fucking dumbass YOU truly are. FWIW, the majority of the assholes who fed you the line of BS concerning the 9-11 attacks, but called for 2 wars, didn't serve in the military either..Where's your outrageous criticism about them..asshole?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 12, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> They will be prevented from getting too close to the area on 9-11-11. Even the first responders who survived that day won't be able to be there. But you can bet some assholes will make their presence known somehow.....





> (New York, NY) -- President Obama remembers 9-11 on the 10th anniversary of the September 11th attacks.
> Following a moment of silence, Obama read Psalm 46 during ceremonies at the new 9-11 Memorial at Ground Zero.
> The President and First Lady Michelle Obama are taking part in 9-11 ceremonies with former President George W. Bush, former First Lady Laura Bush and a host of dignitaries at the new 9-11 Memorial.
> The ceremony includes a reading of the names of those killed ten years ago.
> Attendees include New York Mayor Michael Bloomberg, former Mayor Rudy Giuliani, former Governor George Pataki, current Governor Andrew Cuomo, *first responders *and families of 9-11 victims.



Obama Reads Prayer At 9-11 Ceremony - Local News - Little Rock, AR - msnbc.com

and i bet you think God was left out also?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 12, 2011)

DiamondDave said:


> That is what gets me about these assholes... because the WANT to believe conspiracy,


It is you idiots that want/need to believe in the most outrageous conspiracy.19 Arabs...with box cutters, and poor flying skills,  knocking down 3 buildings with 2 planes, blamed on fires from kerosene...bypassing NORAD...



> they portray these whacked out unrealistic theories as proof... they have zero scientific proof


BS there is scientific proof that NIST is full of shit.




> and when it is scientifically shown that their theories are wrong and that what happened because of the planes impacting the towers and Pentagon is scientifically provable,


Wrong...It hasn't been "shown" to be scientifically viable for the laws of physics to be circumvented by Muslims that day, or any other day.



> they stick their fingers in their ears and repeat "lalalalalalalala".... these people are a waste of oxygen and would do the world a favor by drinking bleach


 The OCT and the NIST theories have been examined, and proven to be what they are..BS.The only thing their fable has "proven" is how stupid the people who unquestionably believe it truly are.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


actually the photo precisely describes your unending dogma spewing ,if you had even a reasonable amount of intelligence you would have understood that ,(as in a picture paints a thousand words)

as to the content of your missives ,they are just a rehash of debunked garbage that is made up of lies ,rumors fairy tales,pseudo science,ignorance, superstition,and plain ol ordinary stupidity..BTW how much do you charge for your"informational" books and videos? 
__________________


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 12, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Thats how troll daws debates.how he addresses evidence and facts.the one i laugh over all the time is when you showed all those videos of experts saying the official version was b.s and you showed links of evidence and like the troll he is,his rebuttal was like this one just saying B.S. His rebuttals are great comedy stuff. He wouldnt last one minute against a first grader in a debate debating like that since you are actually suppose to address the points brought up.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 12, 2011)

9/11 inside job said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


actually the photo precisely describes your unending dogma spewing ,if you had even a reasonable amount of intelligence you would have understood that ,(as in a picture paints a thousand words)

as to the content of your missives ,they are just a rehash of debunked garbage that is made up of lies ,rumors fairy tales,pseudo science,ignorance, superstition,and plain ol ordinary stupidity..BTW how much do you charge for your"informational" books and videos


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 13, 2011)

So, the Toronto hearings are over, and the evidence is in.

When does the first "perp" go on trial, based on the evidence presented by Richard Gage, Dylan Avery, David Ray Griffin, David Chandler, and Niels Harrit?

And don't give me any of this "new investigation" shit. If they can't haul someone into court after 4 days of hearings, then all they were doing was JAQing around.

Oh, by the way, none of them had the balls to go to NYC on 9/11/11 and spew their babble at Ground Zero. They had to run to another country because they know they are irelevent in the United States.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 14, 2011)

daws101 said:


> ...as to the content of your missives ,they are just a rehash of debunked garbage that is made up of lies ,rumors fairy tales,pseudo science,ignorance, superstition,and plain ol ordinary stupidity..



When has it been debunked. by who,? Prove it or STFU, until then the NIST report rebuttals, and the proof of evidence that it is flawed stands.


----------



## Liability (Sep 14, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ...as to the content of your missives ,they are just a rehash of debunked garbage that is made up of lies ,rumors fairy tales,pseudo science,ignorance, superstition,and plain ol ordinary stupidity..
> ...



Most of your shit is self refuting for anybody who understands the irrational and illogical bases of your claims.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 14, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > ...as to the content of your missives ,they are just a rehash of debunked garbage that is made up of lies ,rumors fairy tales,pseudo science,ignorance, superstition,and plain ol ordinary stupidity..
> ...


here's a partial list just for starters:

Below is the list of people who have staked their reputations on the only paper which passed the scrutiny of peer review regarding the WTC tragedy...

For those who may think that no one has written a peer reviewed paper on the collapse of the towers here it is...

"Walter P. Murphy Professor of 

Civil Engineering and Materials Science

Northwestern University

The towers of the World Trade Center were designed to withstand as a whole the horizontal impact of a large commercial aircraft. So why did a total collapse occur? The reason is the dynamic consequence of the prolonged heating of the steel columns to very high temperature. The heating caused creep buckling of the columns of the framed tube along the perimeter of the structure, which transmits the vertical load to the ground. The likely scenario of failure may be explained as follows... 

http://www-math.mit.edu/~bazant/WTC/WTC-asce.pdf 

The version linked above, to appear in the Journal of Engineering Mechanics (ASCE), was revised and extended (with Yong Zhou on September 22 and additional appendices on September 28) since the original text of September 13, which was immediately posted at various civil engineering web sites, e.g. University of Illinios. It also has been or soon will be published in a number of other journals, including Archives of Applied Mechanics, Studi i Ricerche, and SIAM News:

Z. P. Bazant and Y. Zhou, "Why Did the World Trade Center Collapse?", Society for Industrial and Applied Mathematics News, vol. 34, No. 8 (October, 2001). 

That means it's not just a document, book, web site or calculation on a forum. It's had to pass critical review by other engineering Professors. 

I know there are CT sites which attack this paper but not one person has yet to disprove its hypothesis professionally. There are still people attacking the theory of evolution. Anyone can attack, not many can produce a paper to back it up. Just as there is no "theory of intelligent design" except on Christian web sites, there are no alternatives to this paper other than in CT sites and books."

Why did the World Trade Center towers collapse? 

The paper... http://www-math.mit.edu/~bazant/WTC/WTC-asce.pdf 

Our site has changed! | American Society of Civil Engineers (ASCE) 

Editor: 

Ross B. Corotis, Ph.D., P.E., S.E., NAE, University of Colorado, Boulder
corotis@colorado.edu 

http://ceae.colorado.edu/new/faculty/people/people.cgi?corotis 

Editorial Board: 

Younane Abousleiman, Ph.D., University of Oklahoma MPGE | The University of Oklahoma ||

Ching S. Chang, Ph.D., P.E., University of Massachusetts Dr. C.S. Chang | Civil and Environmental Engineering

Joel P. Conte, Ph.D., P.E., University of California, San Diego
http://kudu.ucsd.edu/

Henri Gavin, Duke University 
Henri P Gavin | CEE

Bojan B. Guzina, University of Minnesota
People: Department of Civil Engineering: U of MN.

Christian Hellmich, Dr.Tech., Vienna University of Technology
http://whitepages.tuwien.ac.at/oid/998877.html

Lambros Katafygiotis, Ph.D., Hong Kong University of Science and Technology 
http://lambros.ce.ust.hk/

Nik Katopodes, Ph.D., University of Michigan
http://www.engin.umich.edu/dept/cee/prospective/

Nicos Makris, University of Patras
http://www.civil.upatras.gr/Melidep_gr/depi_en.asp?profid=5

Robert J. Martinuzzi, P.E., University of Calgary
http://www.ucalgary.ca/pubs/calendar/2005/who/stafflists/academicAlpha.htm

Arif Masud, Ph.D., University of Illinois, Chicago
http://www.uic.edu/depts/bioe/faculty/core_faculty_list.htm

Arvid Naess, Ph.D., Norwegian University of Science and Technology
http://www.bygg.ntnu.no/~arvidn/front.htm

Khaled W. Shahwan, Daimler Chrysler Corporation
Our site has changed! | American Society of Civil Engineers (ASCE)

George Voyiadjis, Ph.D., EIT, Louisiana State University 
http://www.cee.lsu.edu/facultyStaff/Voyiadjis_George/Voyiadjis_Gbio.htm

Yunping Xi, Ph.D., University of Colorado 
http://ceae.colorado.edu/new/faculty/people/people.cgi?xi



 Engineering Mechanics Division Executive Committee

Alexander D. Cheng, Ph.D., M.ASCE, Chair
Alexander Cheng Homepage

James L. Beck, Ph.D., M.ASCE 
James L. Beck

Roger G. Ghanem, Ph.D., M.ASCE 
USC Aerospace & Mechanical Engineering: Roger G. Ghanem

Wilfred D. Iwan, M.ASCE
http://www.eas.caltech.edu/fac_i-m.html#i

Chiang C. Mei, M.ASCE
MIT - Faculty - Chiang C. Mei | Department of Civil & Environmental Engineering, MIT

Verna L. Jameson, ASCE Staff Contact

Journal of Engineering Mechanics


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 16, 2011)

daws101 said:


> Below is the list of people who have staked their reputations on the only paper which passed the scrutiny of peer review regarding the WTC tragedy...
> 
> For those who may think that no one has written a peer reviewed paper on the collapse of the towers here it is...
> 
> ...


The Bazant theory and write up was put together just days after the collapses, and have been subsequently thoroughly scrutinized and picked apart, exposing the flaws, even after his attempt to bolster his ailing theories.

I asked you to produce evidence of the independent scientists theory which obviously came about AFTER such papers by Bazant came out.
All you have produced here is a study that has been gone over and ripped apart.

*When NIST encountered the sticky problem of how to explain the various facets of the collapse of the WTC Towers which did not fit their pre-ordained conclusion they must have been overjoyed to come across a hastily written paper by Dr. Bazant which purported to show, in a theoretical manner, that once started, the tower collapse would inevitably progress to ground level.

Dressed up a little to remove the obvious shortcoming that it talked of the columns reaching temps of 800 C the paper could be presented in NIST's final report in place of what should have been there - a comprehensive examination of all of the evidence which could be gleaned from the collapse and the debris field. When it all comes on top NIST can stand back and point at Dr. Bazant as the reason for their failure to study the collapse. It was he after all who assured them that collapse was inevitable.

But NIST's attempts to hide behind this theoretical paper, hampered as they were by the large hole at its centre, are now under threat by Dr. Bazant's latest attempts to bolster his ailing theory. Moving from the previously safe haven of his theoretical world he now moves into the real world of physical observations of the events of the day. But the harsh light of reality easily shines through the still retained security blanket of mathematical formulae to reveal this theory's true nudity.

Did it never occur to him ask why NIST avoided like a plaque, any detailed mention of the collapse process?*-_*Gordon Ross, ME, June 4, 2007*_

*But the fundamental problem with his theory remains that it is a physical impossibility. He assumes that all of the energy of the upper section will be somehow transferred to act only on the uppermost storey of the lower section. He ignores the fact that in order for the energy to even reach that storey, it must be transferred through every column in the storeys of the upper section. For his theory that the energy would concentrate in and overcome the columns sequentially down the tower to be correct, the columns of the upper section would have to transfer loads sufficient to cause failure to the stronger, less damaged and less thermally affected columns of the lower section, without themselves absorbing any energy whatsoever.

With increasing awareness of the shortcomings of his theory, Dr. Bazant, has selected a single piece of physical evidence and now holds it up to fend off the criticism. NIST could not have asked for a more staunch defender. But the physical world is a dangerous place for a flawed theory. A theory must fit all of the evidence and a cursory glance at the sequence of the collapse of the towers shows evidence that completely contradicts his argument.*

*It is time that individuals and institutions within the worldwide engineering and scientific community exposed themselves to the information, openly and impartially analyzed the history of these events and verified for themselves the true cause of the collapse of the twin towers.

A final message to Dr. Bazant - it's not too late to resign from your position as NIST's fall guy. I must also admit total surprise when I viewed the list of co-authors, although I am tempted to ask, "Is this analysis, with or without bolts?"*

* You can see more of Gordon Ross's work at The Journal of 9/11 Studies. 
Journal of 9/11 Studies


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by daws101
> ...as to the content of your missives ,they are just a rehash of debunked garbage that is made up of lies ,rumors fairy tales,pseudo science,ignorance, superstition,and plain ol ordinary stupidity..



This is an example of one of the independent scientific studies, I refer to that you say are indicative of the above post. Again I ask you to prove where it fits your description?

Momentum transfer analysis of the collapse of  the upper stories of WTC 1
http://www.journalof911studies.com/articles/Journal_5_PTransferRoss.pdf

Here's another one entitled The Missing Jolt
http://www.journalof911studies.com/volume/2008/TheMissingJolt7.pdf


----------



## eots (Sep 16, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3OEkDZTldt8]Patriots Question 9/11 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 16, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> > Originally Posted by daws101
> > ...as to the content of your missives ,they are just a rehash of debunked garbage that is made up of lies ,rumors fairy tales,pseudo science,ignorance, superstition,and plain ol ordinary stupidity..
> 
> 
> ...



This is written by the guy that your author (Ross) references....

Can any truthers make up their minds?

Conclusions
Several of the parameters of the present mathematical model have a large range of uncertainty.
However, the solution exhibits small sensitivity to some of them, and the values of others can
be fixed on the basis of observations or physical analysis. One and the same mathematical
model, with one and the same set of parameters, is shown capable of matching all of the
observations, including: (1) the video records of the first few seconds of motion of both towers,
(2) the seismic records for both towers, (3) the mass and size distributions of the comminuted
particles of concrete, (4) the energy requirement for the comminution that occurred, (5) the
wide spread of the fine dust around the tower, (6) the loud booms heard during collapse, (7)
the fast expansion of dust clouds during collapse, and (8) the dust content of cloud implied by
its size. At the same time, the alternative allegations of some kind of controlled demolition are
shown to be totally out of range of the present mathematical model, even if the full range of
parameter uncertainties is considered.
*These conclusions show the allegations of controlled demolition to be absurd and leave no
doubt that the towers failed due to gravity-driven progressive collapse triggered by the effects
of fire.*

http://www.civil.northwestern.edu/p...TC Collapse - What Did & Did Not Cause It.pdf


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 16, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > Originally Posted by daws101
> ...



Of course he references people that he is countering! Your point?


----------



## daws101 (Sep 17, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Below is the list of people who have staked their reputations on the only paper which passed the scrutiny of peer review regarding the WTC tragedy...
> ...


mega dodge!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 17, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> > Originally Posted by daws101
> > ...as to the content of your missives ,they are just a rehash of debunked garbage that is made up of lies ,rumors fairy tales,pseudo science,ignorance, superstition,and plain ol ordinary stupidity..
> 
> 
> ...


hey mister dense...I know this is a tough concept for you ,so I'll make it as simple as I can..any opinion, extrapolation,of ANY 911 truth based organization is erroneous ,as it is based on a false and unprovable premise..
any study, report or opinion based on that premise is by definition false.


----------



## Liability (Sep 17, 2011)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > Originally Posted by daws101
> ...



but but but

what about the YouTube videos?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 17, 2011)

Liability said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



I didn't post any UTube videos, I posted scientific studies that counter and point out the flaws in the NIST report and official theory of building collapse, and all you idiots do is avoid responding in any intelligent manner, showing off what fucking losers you are again


----------



## daws101 (Sep 19, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


since those studies were based on a false premise ,they are worthless..


----------



## Liability (Sep 19, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...



The individual NIST conclusions could be erroneous to some degree in one respect or another (or in many).  But you dwell on the quibbles.

The fact remains, that there is less than no credible evidence whatsoever that anybody wired the buildings or planted any explosives of any kind... or could have conceivably done so without being observed.

The "implosion" contention is devoid of any value.

You are a loon and a miserable lowlife with a very diseased mind.  

Every word scumbags like you post underscores what vermin you and all Twoofers are.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 23, 2011)

> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > The individual NIST conclusions could be erroneous to some degree in one respect or another (or in many).
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 23, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> > Liability said:
> >
> >
> > > The individual NIST conclusions could be erroneous to some degree in one respect or another (or in many).
> ...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 23, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > > Fabrications actually.
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 23, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 23, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 23, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 23, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Sep 23, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Sep 23, 2011)

Fahrenheit 2777
9/11 has generated the mother of all conspiracy theories

By Michael Shermer  | May 23, 2005 | Noted French left-wing activist Thierry Meyssan 's 9/11 conspiracy book, L'Effroyable Imposture, became a best-seller in 2002. But I never imagined such an "appalling deception" would ever find a voice in America. At a recent public lecture I was buttonholed by a Michael Moore&#65533;wannabe filmmaker who breathlessly explained that 9/11 was orchestrated by Bush, Cheney, Rumsfeld and the Central Intelligence Agency as part of their plan for global domination and a New World Order. That goal was to be financed by G.O.D. (Gold, Oil, Drugs) and launched by a Pearl Harbor&#65533;like attack on the World Trade Center and the Pentagon, thereby providing the justification for war. The evidence was there in the details, he explained, handing me a faux dollar bill (with "9-11" replacing the "1," a picture of Bush supplanting that of Washington) chockablock with Web sites. 

In fact, if you type "World Trade Center" and "conspiracy" into Google, you'll get more than 250,000 hits. From these sites, you will discover that some people think the Pentagon was hit by a missile; that U.S. Air Force jets were ordered to "stand down" and not intercept Flights 11 and 175, the ones that struck the twin towers; that the towers themselves were razed by demolition explosives timed to go off soon after the impact of the planes; that a mysterious white jet shot down Flight 93 over Pennsylvania; and that New York Jews were ordered to stay home that day (Zionists and other pro-Israeli factions, of course, were involved). Books also abound, including Inside Job, by Jim Marrs ; The New Pearl Harbor , by David Ray Griffin ; and 9/11: The Great Illusion, by George Humphrey. The single best debunking of this conspiratorial codswallop is in the March issue of Popular Mechanics, which provides an exhaustive point-by-point analysis of the most prevalent claims. 

The mistaken belief that a handful of unexplained anomalies can undermine a well-established theory lies at the heart of all conspiratorial thinking (as well as creationism, Holocaust denial and the various crank theories of physics). All the "evidence" for a 9/11 conspiracy falls under the rubric of this fallacy. Such notions are easily refuted by noting that scientific theories are not built on single facts alone but on a convergence of evidence assembled from multiple lines of inquiry. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
No melted steel, no collapsed towers. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For example, according to 9-11 Research: An Independent Investigation of the 9-11-2001 Attack, steel melts at a temperature of 2,777 degrees Fahrenheit, but jet fuel burns at only 1,517 degrees F. No melted steel, no collapsed towers. "The planes did not bring those towers down; bombs did," says AboveTopSecret.com - Conspiracy Theories, UFOs, Paranormal, Political Madness, and other "Alternative Topics". Wrong. In an article in the Journal of the Minerals, Metals, and Materials Society and in subsequent interviews, Thomas Eagar, an engineering professor at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology, explains why: steel loses 50 percent of its strength at 1,200 degrees F; 90,000 liters of jet fuel ignited other combustible materials such as rugs, curtains, furniture and paper, which continued burning after the jet fuel was exhausted, raising temperatures above 1,400 degrees F and spreading the inferno throughout each building. Temperature differentials of hundreds of degrees across single steel horizontal trusses caused them to sag--straining and then breaking the angle clips that held the beams to the vertical columns. Once one truss failed, others followed. When one floor collapsed onto the next floor below, that floor subsequently gave way, creating a pancaking effect that triggered each 500,000-ton structure to crumble. Conspiricists argue that the buildings should have fallen over on their sides, but with 95 percent of each building consisting of air, they could only have collapsed straight down. 

All the 9/11 conspiracy claims are this easily refuted. On the Pentagon "missile strike," for example, I queried the would-be filmmaker about what happened to Flight 77 , which disappeared at the same time. "The plane was destroyed, and the passengers were murdered by Bush operatives," he solemnly revealed. "Do you mean to tell me that not one of the thousands of conspirators needed to pull all this off," I retorted, "is a whistle-blower who would go on TV or write a tell-all book?" My rejoinder was met with the same grim response I get from UFOlogists when I ask them for concrete evidence: Men in Black silence witnesses, and dead men tell no tales.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 23, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Sep 23, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


----------



## Obamerican (Sep 23, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


And you responded to the new theory of why the towers collapsed by posting the same bullshit you always post? What are you? A sock of Eots? BTW, you seem to support Rimjob too.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 24, 2011)

Obamerican said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



I support the truth not BS and propaganda. This "new" theory is just another failed one that tries to explain the explosions assholes like you said never happened, and BTW, it also goes against the NIST theory whose ass you kiss no matter how many times they have been proven frauds.
Why are you so anti American, so anti truth, and side with the liars frauds and cheats??
Why seemingly smart people stubbornly refuse to see what's right in front of you is explained by psychologists.


----------



## Liability (Sep 24, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Obamerican said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



To support "the truth" you must have a handle on what IS true.

So tell us:  is it your contention based on the truth as it has been revealed to you that the Twin Towers (and Bldg 7) were imploded?

*
How the fuck did they get "wired" to blow?  

What kind of demolition explosives WERE used?  

When did those explosives get "planted?"  

Explain how explosives got planted for the alleged demolition with nobody fucking noticing anything amiss.
*


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 24, 2011)

Liability said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Obamerican said:
> ...



First, let the inevitable true facts involving science and physics about the collapses emerge.
Let's look at and acknowledge that the NIST report is flawed..there is plenty of evidence and proof that it is.
We should be dealing with things like the buildings falling through the paths of most resistance, and the short time they collapsed in, and how the collapses were initiated, and by what mechanism, and the molten metal that contributed to the stubborn rubble fires that lasted 3 months, once those things are looked at honestly, sincerely and objectively, we will see that the official NIST explanation does not come close to being credible,
then we can deal with the conspiracy aspects about the 9-11 attacks, like who planted anything, how they accomplished the feat without being detected, etc..

Why is it assumed that because we don't know the who, and how, and because no one has stepped forward to confess their parts, that the laws of physics can automatically be dismissed on that particular day? 

The missing 'jolt" a simple refutation of the NIST Bazant collapse hypothesis-
9-11 and probability theory-Frank Legge BSc, PhD

http://www.journalof911studies.com/volume/2008/TheMissingJolt7.pdf

9-11 and probability theory-Frank Legge BSc, PhD

9-11 and the twin towers sudden collapse initiation was impossible-By Dr. Frank Legge, PhD, and Tony Szamboti,Mechanical engineer
http://www.journalof911studies.com/volume/200703/Sudden_collapse_initiation_impossible.pdf


----------



## Liability (Sep 24, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> Liability said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



I knew you couldn't answer.  And that you wouldn't.  The fact that you can't is ok.  But the reason you can't is largely due to the inherent implausibility of your "theories," dopey.



BTW, the WHEN question is a key to showing how absurd your twoofer "theories" are.  So it's obvious why you duck that one like the plague.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 24, 2011)

What they also cannot answer is motive. The entire World Trade Center complex, the pentagon, and one failed target. And not one of the truthers think this would have been overkill for any purpose? The attack on either tower or the Pentagon would have been enough all by themselves to start the war in Afghanistan, if that's what they think the purpose was.....


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 25, 2011)

Liability said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Liability said:
> ...



There wouldn't be any 9-11 truth movement, or reason to doubt the OCT, if the science and physics would have matched what actually happened, not to mention all the BS NIST calls an investigation.
You insist on dodging the issues that started much of the truth movement and spawned A&E for 9-11 truth.

Also, there have been attempts to explain the who, why, and when, and it has been posted in these conspiracy forums before.
The fact is you don't want to address the real facts that science and physics proved and that showed the implausibility of the NIST report, and
dismiss those facts simply because no one confessed? 

Trying to figure out all that you have asked are guesses, some of them pretty plausible,  but the science that says NIST is wrong are FACTS and laws of physics that have been around and used for ages.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 25, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> What they also cannot answer is motive. The entire World Trade Center complex, the pentagon, and one failed target. And not one of the truthers think this would have been overkill for any purpose? The attack on either tower or the Pentagon would have been enough all by themselves to start the war in Afghanistan, if that's what they think the purpose was.....


I strongly believe the PNAC has all the motive in it, and the writers and people involved in drafting it were in positions to implement it at the time.
The perpetrators obviously wanted to instill the terror, and shock and awe, that would make the nation yield to what they wanted to accomplish, and it worked.
The WTC complex, the Pentagon, the Anthranx, all of it at the same time made damn sure they would succeed.
Now we are able to see how everything needed to be done, and how complex the entire plan was, including the timing, and 19 Arabs with box cutters, sure as hell couldn't have done it all by themselves.
It wasn't Muslims who suspended the laws of physics that day.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 25, 2011)

The laws of Physics were never suspended, Why is it that there isn't a huge scientific outcry. instead of less than one percent? Why isn't there even 10% of the scientists and physicists out there demanding to be heard about how this is all wrong?

Because your less than 1% are the ones who are wrong.........

And now the attacks on 911 aren't big enough you want to add the nutcase with the Anthrax into the mix?

Go for it, I do so enjoy a good comedy.........


----------



## eots (Sep 25, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> The laws of Physics were never suspended, Why is it that there isn't a huge scientific outcry. instead of less than one percent? Why isn't there even 10% of the scientists and physicists out there demanding to be heard about how this is all wrong?
> 
> Because your less than 1% are the ones who are wrong.........
> 
> ...



so who was responsible for the anthrax Ollie ?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-middle-east-general/50432-hey-anyone-remember-anthrax.html


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 25, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> The laws of Physics were never suspended, Why is it that there isn't a huge scientific outcry. instead of less than one percent? Why isn't there even 10% of the scientists and physicists out there demanding to be heard about how this is all wrong?
> 
> Because your less than 1% are the ones who are wrong.........


Really? Perhaps you can elaborate and point out where they are wrong..You don't even look at the evidence for yourself, because you don't understand any of what they are saying. You don't take the time to compare the NIST report with what the others who point out the flaws of it say and write. 
You are an ignorant fool, that goes along with whatever the liars say to you.
Do you really think that only people that are signed on to A&E for 9-11 Truth disagree with the NIST absurdities?
Of course you are just another coward that would be afraid to speak out unless the numbers are in your corner anyway.
The fact is that NIST has lied, the government has lied and suppressed information, and have been caught doing so on many fronts related to the 9-11 attacks, while you cowardly ignore real facts that the opposition has put forward...while not even taking the time to read any of what they present or try to make sense of it.



> And now the attacks on 911 aren't big enough you want to add the nutcase with the Anthrax into the mix?


The anthrax scare was designed to scare your lawmakers into passing the Patriot Act, which you obviously back, despite it trampling on the American constitution you supposedly swore to uphold.
You're an ignorant fraud. 



> Go for it, I do so enjoy a good comedy.........


There's nothing funny about the 9-11 attacks you ignorant POS.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 25, 2011)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > The laws of Physics were never suspended, Why is it that there isn't a huge scientific outcry. instead of less than one percent? Why isn't there even 10% of the scientists and physicists out there demanding to be heard about how this is all wrong?
> ...


The man is one of the most ignorant brainwashed retards on here, no matter how many times one tries to reason with him, he is beyond reach


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 25, 2011)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > The laws of Physics were never suspended, Why is it that there isn't a huge scientific outcry. instead of less than one percent? Why isn't there even 10% of the scientists and physicists out there demanding to be heard about how this is all wrong?
> ...



Dr. Bruce Ivins

https://www.researchstrategiesnetwork.org/images/docs/EBAP_Report_ExSum_Redacted_Version.pdf

Of course that's the results of an official Government investigation so you won't accept it as fact.


----------



## Rat in the Hat (Sep 25, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



[truther mode]

Get real. Everyone knows that Dr. Ivins was a plant put up by the NWO, the Bilderburgs, and our reptilian overlords to take the fall and cover for the real perpetrators.

[/truther mode]

How did I do, eots? Pretty good, huh?


----------



## eots (Sep 25, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



what a ding bat...you didn't even view this link


----------



## eots (Sep 25, 2011)

Rat in the Hat said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



not very well...


----------



## eots (Sep 25, 2011)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



come Ollie just admit it...or tell me what relevance it has and btw it not a government study


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2011)

mr. Jones said:


> liability said:
> 
> 
> > mr. Jones said:
> ...


non credible
source , worthless meaningless studies!


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > What they also cannot answer is motive. The entire World Trade Center complex, the pentagon, and one failed target. And not one of the truthers think this would have been overkill for any purpose? The attack on either tower or the Pentagon would have been enough all by themselves to start the war in Afghanistan, if that's what they think the purpose was.....
> ...


----------



## daws101 (Sep 26, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 28, 2011)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



daws101 gets owned AGAIN! 
http://www.usmessageboard.com/4202323-post22.html


----------



## daws101 (Sep 28, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


 mr. jones  must have a crush on me!


----------



## Mr. Jones (Sep 28, 2011)

daws101 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > daws101 said:
> ...


Nah, just crushing you and your BS.


----------



## daws101 (Sep 28, 2011)

Mr. Jones said:


> daws101 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


funny I'm totally unaffected from all that crushing!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 28, 2011)

eots said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



How did I miss this, please continue and tell me that Dr Ivins was not the person who was behind the Anthrax attacks. And you tell me what it has to do with911, you brought it up. Oh I understand perfectly that my link was not to the governments investigation, I figured that would have more weight with you cretins....

The Government also said it was Dr Ivins. But you know that.....

Anyway please continue.


----------



## eots (Sep 28, 2011)

there is no proof Dr Ivns is responsible


----------



## SFC Ollie (Sep 28, 2011)

Why did I know you would say that?


----------



## eots (Sep 28, 2011)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92Syc1agCBk&feature=related]Countdown: Anthrax Attacks Inside Job? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Liability (Sep 28, 2011)

SFC Ollie said:


> Why did I know you would say that?



Because you're smart and id-eots is --well -- an idiot and he's plodding, predictable, trite, mindless, repetitive and an idiot.

And he's also an idiot.

Really an idiot.

And if I didn't mention it, he's also clearly an idiot.


----------

